# Ques about round knitting looms?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They are remodeling the JoAnns so I have to walk around to check things out. There was this book w/the round looms that said you could "knit" socks on it. Has any one ever tried this? I really want to make some socks and have found an easy crochet sock as I don't knit. Thanks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I haven't done it, but yes, you can make tube socks on the knitting looms.

Crocheted socks feel funny on my feet.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Really depends on what loom it is. If it is the knifty knitter, they will be really big socks. There are sock looms out there though.

Do you know what brand it is?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It depends on how many pegs the loom has as to how 'wearable' the socks would be.
They do make adjustable size sock looms.
They usually have around 60 pegs, set very close together.

And you aren't limited to 'tube' socks with a round loom, you can use them to make short row heels.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

You are all encouraging me and this is great! I might get the book first and then the loom. I do really want to try this and I figure it would be a good hand project while watching TV.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I started on the knifty knitter looms, and then picked up real knitting. I love the looms though. They can produce a knit on both sides.

There are sock looms meant just for fine socks. They look like a box though. I will see if I can find a link to them.

I do miss my looms at times. I swear you can get going rip roaring fast on those things. I like them for lapghans. I was working on doing a sweater before I switched. I really dont think it would be that hard to do if you get the multi-pac which I have.

Plus you can make a bunch of other stuff with them, hats, scarves, towels.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

This is what they look like. These are called knitting boards.
There is a bunch of info on this page, that should help you find what your looking for.
https://www.google.com/search?q=soc...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

DW said:


> I really want to make some socks and have found an easy crochet sock as I don't knit. Thanks


Have you crocheted socks? Or just found the pattern?

I am an agonizingly slow knitter, but decent at crochet and enjoy it far more, but haven't really found a good sock pattern yet.

Keep us posted if you get the loom! I do enjoy my knifty knitter loom, but it is way too big for socks.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I found the sock loom w/DVD at Joanns...just like the one Pearl listed. I have a 50% off coupon for next week and then I'll get it. As far as crochet socks, I just bought a pattern book w/quite a few patterns. I had picked out a couple easy ones to try but then I saw this loom...it will be my next blizzard project b/c sometimes we lose electric.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

There are a lot of videos on decreasing/increasing to make the heels and toes etc.. for the sock loom.
I have one and I love it.
You can use it for hats, as a flat panel for scarves, as is for cowls etc...


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 1 like it also and I found out that when you do it you can only do 1 side at a time. Its not like the Knifty Knitter where you can wrap all of the pegs. With this 1 I did that and it didnt work to well so started over 1 side at a time. I got this before I learned to knit socks with circular needles so I gave mine to a friend to use. God luck!


----------

